# Win XP unsichtbare Geräte in Gerätesteuerung



## McMorgen (26. Juni 2003)

Hallo Windows Nutzer,

ich habe einige Karten aus meinem PC ausgebaut und vorher die Treiber nicht deinstalliert. Windows XP zeigt aber die nicht angeschlossenen Geräte im Gerätemanager nicht an. Es soll aber eine Möglichkeit geben, dass diese angezeigt werden, obwohl sie nich angeschlossen sind.
Weiß einer wie das geht?

MfG McMorgen


----------



## Tobias K. (27. Juni 2003)

moin


Geräte-Manager -> Ansicht -> Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## McMorgen (27. Juni 2003)

Danke umbrasaxum!

Da kann ich mir ja nur an den Kopf fassen warum ich das nich auch selber gefunden habe! 

MfG McMorgen


----------

